# Red Belly vs. Yellow King Emperor



## LexiLin (Aug 18, 2003)

Okay everyone, listen up! I am thinking of getting some piranhas again because all this talk of Pygocentrus nattereri is making me feel VERY left out! So any recommendations on what to get?


----------



## luxsey (Jul 26, 2003)

if you want to watch your wallet i would go for the red bellies if money is not a problem i would get some monster piraya personally i would get a mixed shoal natts/cabrie/piraya/terns that would be sweet


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

luxsey said:


> if you want to watch your wallet i would go for the red bellies if money is not a problem i would get some monster piraya personally i would get a mixed shoal natts/cabrie/piraya/terns that would be sweet


 NO doubt!!


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

get the super reds.. better looking and cheaper then the yellow natts.


----------



## Azrael (Apr 4, 2003)

Your quest was RBP's or tern's, if you like red's go for them.
But in my personal opinion I would go for piraya or cariba, but that is not only
a matter of taste, it is also a question of money and space.

Regards


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

a single S.elongatus


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

If you want a Pygo shoal get Caribas the best feeding frenzi in piranha world...you won´t regret...







!


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

My 2 cents....Mixed shoal. Your choices are really up to other factors though, tank size being the main issue. This will determine the number of pygos you can get and the mixture you can keep.
Good luck and welcome back to the fold!!


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

Reds are cheap and fun i guess... haha Terns are the same but the colorin and physical difference is like WHOA! But its pricey! But in the the are all the same fish.


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

rbs are nice but boring when little for me only like them when they HIT 5inch and up
Terns look better and nicer i think
But Just BUY what's gonna make you HAPPY


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

depend how big is the tank going to be?


----------



## LexiLin (Aug 18, 2003)

thePACK said:


> depend how big is the tank going to be?


 Wow...so many options!!! I do appreciate all the advice. I was thinking maybe a 30-gallon tank?


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

I would have to say forget a Yellow King Emp (whatever that is). With Ps, you either go for the fury or looks and characteristic. For the best Fury, get Caribas and Reds. For the look.. get Terns (yellow) and Piraya (orange). But whatever you do.. get Ps.


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

This is a busy girl. Im sure money aint a problem but since it's been a while since you had p's or any fish and since your thinking of a 30, I would also select a serra. Maybe just a spilo or a decent sized rhom. A lot easier to maintain only a solatary fish than a shoal.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> I would have to say forget a Yellow King Emp (whatever that is). With Ps, you either go for the fury or looks and characteristic. For the best Fury, get Caribas and Reds. For the look.. get Terns (yellow) and Piraya (orange). But whatever you do.. get Ps.


 i believe the yellow king piranha is ternitzi..and for a thirty gallon, get yourself a rhom..pygo will have no room..grow to large to fast


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

For a 30 gallon...I would get a nice size S. Geryi. Beautiful fish.


----------



## rday (Mar 10, 2003)

Rhom- a yellow emperor is a common name for a tern...

the best suggestion so far is for a spilo... it has similar coloration to the tern, but will be better in the smaller tank. i always liked spilos... if i were to get back into piranha, i think i would get a spilo.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

I never knew that!!!








You never learn enough


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

I would say go with 1 gold in a 30g. But if you want a nice school in a larger tank, get some caribes.


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

get a nice gold spilo for you 30g tank.. it'd be nice for a fresh start.. then move onto other species later.


----------



## iLLwiLL (Jun 13, 2003)

for a 30 gallon, I would get a brandtii, an irritans, or a nice xingu rhom . . . any of these guys up to 8" would do great in that tank providing the footprint was 30"x12". if you opt for the rhom, you will have to move it to a larger tank after it hits 9".

~Will.


----------



## LexiLin (Aug 18, 2003)

WOW!!!...so many different options! I think I will make my decision when I return from my trip to Dallas this weekend. Thank you everyone for your wonderful advice! :smile:


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

lets not forget that a "tern" is actually a yellow natt. It is not a different species only a variation... just the same as a Super RBP and goldust RBP are different from a normal RBP. I really like the goldust ones but no one is importing them that i have seen.


----------

